# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  places to eat in Miami

## Jackjudd7

My wife and I head out in 12 days! We are actually spending out first night in Miami and have all day to play around there. We are staying at SLS Hotel in South Beach. Anyone have any great places to eat in South Beach? Every time Ive been in Miami has been for an Oklahoma Bowl game and normally a pretty wild trip with guys so Im looking forward to going with my wife and I.

----------


## amyb

Joe's Stone Crab if they are in season.

----------


## Jackjudd7

Thanks we heard Joes is very good. Might have to check it out. Thanks!



> My wife and I head out in 12 days! We are actually spending out first night in Miami and have all day to play around there. We are staying at SLS Hotel in South Beach. Anyone have any great places to eat in South Beach? Every time Ive been in Miami has been for an Oklahoma Bowl game and normally a pretty wild trip with guys so Im looking forward to going with my wife and I.

----------


## soyabeans

and how can we forget an experience like the Forge.....takes you back to Miami in the 50's and 60's

----------


## Dorocke

I have a thread on Miami restaurants just below- we went last May.  We loved Carpaccio at the Bal Harbour shops- very authentic Italian and great people watching!  Joe's Stone Crab was really excellent!

----------


## noel

> Joe's Stone Crab if they are in season.



I second this choice -- I hadn't been there in years until a dinner this year and it was great.  Seems like they've upgraded.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Bazaar by Jose Andres - it's right in your hotel.  I've never eaten there, but Jose has a bunch of places in DC and all are great.

Yardbird is a great spot.  Walkable from your hotel.  Hip southern food from a new hot shot chef.

Osteria del Teatro - also near your hotel is an old school italian place.  It's like going back in time or into a Godfather movie

----------

